# Meyer 300VA V DITCHER



## Flated (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm, hoping to find someone with a Meyer v ditcher small enough to be used with a class 1 3 point hitch on and old ford 2n tractor. I have a good v plow, but need the dimensions of the linkage for lifting and lowering the parallelogram links with the single hydraulic cylinder. Anybody got one out there they could measure? Thanks!


----------

